# Link nicht mehr anklickbar machen



## ARadauer (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne über CSS steuern dass ein Link nicht mehr klickbar ist.
Ist das möglich?

Konkret geht es um ein css für eine Druckseite die sich aus einer Web Anwendung öffnet. Die Seite wird in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet und mit einem anderen css File darstestellt. Nun möchte ich auch die Links deaktivieren.

Danke


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

mit der Formatierungssprache lässt sich das Anklicken eines Links nicht deaktivieren.

Denkbar wäre, im Druckstylesheet die Links mittels display:none oder visibility:hidden auszublenden, sodass sie in der Druckversion erst garnicht erscheinen.

mfg Maik


----------



## ARadauer (13. Juli 2009)

mhn schlecht.... er sollte noch sichtbar sein...


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

Was nützt ein sichtbarer Link, der nicht anklickbar sein soll? Oder ist er Bestandteil eines Satzes und enthält daraus ein Wort, das dort natürlich nicht verschwinden kann?

Ansonsten hast du die Möglichkeit, einen transparenten DIV-Block im Dokument  zu nutzen, der in der Druckversion mittels z-index über den Inhalt gelegt wird, damit er mit der Maus nicht mehr auswählbar / anklickbar ist.

Damit dies auch im IE funktioniert, darf die Transparenz nicht mit background-color:transparent bzw.  background:transparent festgelegt werden, sondern es muß ein transparentes GIF  als Hintergrundbild zum Einsatz kommen.

mfg Maik


----------



## ARadauer (14. Juli 2009)

Ja genau so ähnlich, es ist zb eine Tabelle mit Bestellungen, in der ersten Spalte die Bestellnummer, klickt der Benutzer auf die Nummer kommt er ins Detail. In der Druckseite sollte das nicht möglich sein, da uns das den kompletten PageFlow der Webanwendung vermurkst. Die Bestellnummer sollte jedoch sichtbar sein... 

klar könnte ich jetzt einen span daneben stellen in dem die Nummer nochmal steht  und das im normalen css versteckt ist... das möchte ich jedoch vermeiden da ich sonst ein paar hundert jsp Seiten anpassen muss.

Das mit dem Div hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber rein mit css werd ich das nicht schaffen oder? Ich werd wohl javaScript in der drukcseite einsetzen müssen, mit der ich mir meinen dom baum umbauen... das wollte ich eigentlich auch vermeiden....


----------

